# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Le saint du jour

## sailor lvcv

Salut,

Je cherche  savoir s'il existe quelque chose en PB(10) ou en Sybase SQL qui donne le Saint du jour (aujourd'hui St Aim).
J'ai une application RH, o ils veulent pouvoir voir a. C'est du gadget, je sais mais leur ancienne appli le faisait du coup y'a dfi ^_^

Je travaille avec Powerlib, au cas o.
Merci bien  ::):

----------


## sailor lvcv

Je vous mets un petit script que je me suis fait aujourd'hui :


```

```

J'ai trouv l'ide et la table chez Holy days PHP
Vous reste plus qu' faire l'cran et la dw  :;):

----------

